# Yet another newbie



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi everyone

New to this forum, but I've been doing home haunts for many years. I can't claim the level of effort I've seen here, though -- wish I had the time and the storage space to keep all the stuff during the rest of the year!

Hoping to learn some good stuff and maybe share a few ideas I have for props, but have yet to build.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard and i'm sure have lots to share!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the jungle! :jol:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi MansionHaunter. You only need storage space if you're actually intending to put the stuff away, and why would you want to do that? lol


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard. Nice to meet you. And Vlad, people have to put things away to keep YOU out of them.....sheesh!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome MansionHaunter! Glad you could join us!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome MansionHaunter.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome MansionHaunter!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome to the Forum


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Home!!! Hope you like it here! :> If ya need anything just scream! :devil:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

welcome :devil:


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

yet another hello...

welcome!

: ^)


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Cheers HM, looking forward to seeing your stuff!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Ah yes.... sucked another one in. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome. You can find storage if you get rid of everything else in your life. Or so I've been told.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! Glad to have you.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello MansionHaunter and welcome!*


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Forums MansionHaunter!


----------

